# Is MERM 13th edition useful in CBT in 2020?



## SW Kim (Jul 13, 2020)

I have passed the FE exam and I want to prepare for the PE Mechanical HVAC &amp; R exam. I understand that MERM 14th edition has been published for the CBT exam. By the way, I have the 13th version of MERM. I'd like to know if it's okay to study with the MERM 13th edition in preparation for the CBT exam. If anyone knows, please let me know. I would like to study additionally with the NCESS PE HVAC Practice exam.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jul 14, 2020)

I have been asking the engineers from our HVAC PE class to take surveys after they take their HVAC PE CBT exam.  Please see the results below.  Also if anyone else has taken the HVAC PE CBT exam and would like to contribute their feedback to their survey, please see the link below.  

2020 HVAC PE Survey Link:  https://forms.gle/R4dcWqR6kesuhFZS7

2020 HVAC PE Survey Results:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1QVwsixRQ9b_tWXuC21qKDftzULEkKW94PKFr6C_tb1g/viewanalytics


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 14, 2020)

The MERM still has a lot of good info in it. It's probably the best "textbook" to prepare for the exam. That being said, with CBT you can't bring external reference, so you should practice using the NCEES provided reference. You can download it fron the NCEES website.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 15, 2020)

SW Kim said:


> I have passed the FE exam and I want to prepare for the PE Mechanical HVAC &amp; R exam. I understand that MERM 14th edition has been published for the CBT exam. By the way, I have the 13th version of MERM. I'd like to know if it's okay to study with the MERM 13th edition in preparation for the CBT exam. If anyone knows, please let me know. I would like to study additionally with the NCESS PE HVAC Practice exam.


Your question is "is the 13th ok, or do I need the 14th?"  If you have the 13th use it. Engineering principles and subject matter have not changed. There may be some CBT focused material in the 14th (I haven't looked), but at the end of the day, what you really need to know is how to quickly work engineering problems in your field, and that comes from knowing the material inside and out. There is little margin to be gained from knowing "how do I mark  A, B, C or D on a CBT" when what you really need to know is whether the Bernoulli principles apply to the problem you're working.


----------

